

Did the term 'sharding' start with Ultima Online? - jim-greer
http://www.raphkoster.com/2009/01/08/database-sharding-came-from-uo/

======
jim-greer
Of interest to me because a) I very briefly worked on UO and b) we're about to
shard off game statistics from the rest of the db at Kongregate. Also Raph's
blog is worth checking out for those interested in game design and game
economies.

~~~
dantheman
I used to play UO back in they day, first and last mmorpg for me (huge time
sink).

------
viggity
I really don't like the word "sharding", sounds too much like "sharting"

